# Something new is coming to Waxamomo tomorrow



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I can't really say much more than the title already does....well I could but I just don't want too 

Stay tuned tomorrow for an exciting addition to Waxamomo 

A clue I hear you ask? Well ok.......


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

A free Dodo Juice panel pot to the first person to guess what it is


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im struggling lol

Looks like Tony Gilhams BTCC car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dodo Juice new products, or you will be stocking Concours CC Gear


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Dodo Juice new products, or you will be stocking Concours CC Gear


This isn't tomorrow's news sorry


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Concours Car Care said:


> Im struggling lol
> 
> Looks like Tony Gilhams BTCC car


Not too far away :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Decals?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Waxamomo stickers or your sponcering a race car and the clue is the livery


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

was about to say theres going to be a waxamomo car


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ beat me to it, waxamomo stickered car/van.


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

I'm thinking Waxamomo wrapped vehicle


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sponser BTCC car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Waxamomo stickers or your sponcering a race car and the clue is the livery


Sorry Shiny never noticed your post you were first :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

A car is involved..................but your all still wrong :devil:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Your getting a delivery/promo van and its all done up in Waxamomo livery


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> Your getting a delivery/promo van and its all done up in Waxamomo livery


Nope :devil:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Your sponscering a Monster Truck


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I will keep trying
Waxamomo banner with a picture of a car on it being detailed


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Keeeeeeeep trying


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

A toy / model car in Waxamomo livery


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Pink snowfoam?!


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

You're giving away a free car to the first person called stevief to reply to this thread?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Waxamomo own products as a Brand, such as wheel care and cleaning, plus exterior.

These products will be labelled as waxamomo manufacturer.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Waxamomo bike?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A waxamomo new car that has decals of waxamomo, pink colour, such as advertising and company car.

Could be offering a detail service mobile as well.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Waxamomo car stickers?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Dodo juice is moving in with you


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

Waxamomo to start offering a detailing service?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

You all so so close............NOT :lol:

I do like some of the idea's though, would love a Waxamomo Nitro RC car :thumb:

Stevief - here's a car just for you :car:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it the alternative to clay bars... The clay towel/pad?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A new green sticky tape, something to do with machining, but I might be way off the mark.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> A new green sticky tape, something to do with machining, but I might be way off the mark.


To get that from that picture is impressive, but unfortunately you are still incorrect.....and quite a way off 

Think outside the box


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Magazine article?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A collectable car of some kind, with orders, or a personalised waxamomo air fresher.

This is hard to crack, what a riddle.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Tax disc holder, sticker


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

waxamomo Smart car?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Rear window sticker, or a sticker for the collection for the ultimate detailing collection ?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

TV, Fondue Set, Champage, Coffee Maker, CUDDLY TOY...lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A new logo for waxomomo, but still could be way off target.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I know the answer, its something. That covers everything and Im the winner lolo


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Toilet Roll, Napkins, Tissues


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's 100% to do with waxamomo, because the company logo are the same colour as the picture illustrated.

I think I have opened a can of worms here, getting closer :


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Waxamomo Shell Suit?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Could be a clock, looks like two O Clock, starting time for waxomomo shift, 2:00 AM :lol:


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Motorbike products?!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

New Logo ?? or new website ??


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

waxamomo guinepig/trial car:buffer:

or...

mobile shop like AS


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> I know the answer, *its something. That covers everything* and Im the winner lolo


This is actually quite close :thumb:

But all others guesses are way off :lol::lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Car covers?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wheel covers, car cover, product covers the lot. 
A cover for everything.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Starter kits

or

Detailing kits


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A cover for a car, with waxamomo logos, car cover plus wheels as well.


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

Insurance cover,bed cover,drain cover...


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Car covers?


Not even close sorry 

I'll be honest with you, your not going to guess it, or at least I would question who you have been speaking to if you do as i've been keeping it as a pretty good secret upto now, but there are 2 members on here who know what it is 

I'm hoping you will hopefully all use and love it :thumb:

All I will say, is that those who have seen it, love it :argie:


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

waxamomo cartoon character covering your services


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Air freshener?


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Is it a Waxamomo nano polish/ sealant that can be used on all external surfaces and like most new products has nano in it and is super hydrophobic


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bed cover, and pillows as well.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Whatever it is, I'm a tart so put me down for one, lol!


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

i know what it is, do i get a panel pot if i keep it a secret?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

r37 said:


> i know what it is, do i get a panel pot if i keep it a secret?


I'll buy you 2 if you tell us what it is? :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'll buy you 2 if you tell us what it is? :lol:


I'll buy the whole lot, if you tell me, get a commision cut as well from me, paypal wise :lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Whatever it is, I'm a tart so put me down for one, lol!


Who said you can buy it?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Shampoo with wax or sealant added.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, interesting to read all the guesses! I'm pleased to say i know exactly what it is, i've been in touch with Chris about it over the past couple of weeks!

All i will say is that it's really cool! 

Some close guesses so far! Keep on guessing guys!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Haha, interesting to read all the guesses! I'm pleased to say i know exactly what it is, i've been in touch with Chris about it over the past couple of weeks!
> 
> All i will say is that it's really cool!
> 
> Some close guesses so far! Keep on guessing guys!


sssshhhhhhhh don't tell anyone :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Fridge magnet?
Keyring?


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Waxamomo detailer's overalls?


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Wraps?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Whatever it is, I'm a tart so put me down for one, lol!


Russ youll buy anything :thumb:


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Kevlar body wraps with swirl resistance and electrocuted outer skin when in close proximity to strangers keys?


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

fallout remover?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Half a car stuck on the front of the building :lol:
Or a awning done with the waxamomo branding.
Or waxamomo carrier bags or cling film, that covers things well!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Wait... Waxamomo bed sheets! :lol: I'm sure a few dedicated people would rock them.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I was going to say a new website, but yours is new..ish, isn't it??


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Perhaps a catalog, you remember those paper book things. 

Why can't I stop thinking of things :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Waxamomo Scent


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Mirror Air freshner ??


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Wxamomo fleece/tshirt.

And if not.....why not.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Detailing magazine ??


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rainbow snow foam


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

oooh - a Waxamomo wax .. :thumb:

:wave:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

There's been a very close guess in the pages so far!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Waxawax!


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

Air conditioning freshener, a waxamomo fan.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Some tyre dressing of some sort


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

and something from the Dodo probably


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

An ipad/android app?
Mobile-Based Website for phones/tablets?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> oooh - a Waxamomo wax .. :thumb:
> 
> :wave:


I would love my own unique wax, but not this time unfortunately


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> There's been a very close guess in the pages so far!


Yep I spotted that one :doublesho


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Could it be a sister site?? dedicated to detailing, or something along those lines? Or a new section..A Dodo section maybe??


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

A Waxamomo keyring


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

A smock?!
A Waxamomo detailers holdall bag?!
A box of purple and green Waxamomo detailing gloves?!
A Waxamomo cap?!
Purple and green glow in the dark Waxamomo condoms?!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Waxamomo condoms!

waxamomo sealant?

Edit, dam above just beet me to it ^^^^^^


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

A Waxamomo detailing storage case - like a tool box / Fatmax style case?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

a vibrator?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

A Waxamomo gazebo for popping up at shows to sell some products.

A good idea if it's not. I'll PM you about my commission fees


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

A Waxamomo detailing garage/unit?
A Waxamomo snow foam
A Waxamomo iron fallout remover
A Waxamomo tar remover
A Waxamomo sponsored marathon runner (that was yesterday though??)
A Waxamomo ........... i've run out of ideas :lol:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Plastic trim conditioner.


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Oh I've got an idea. If its not this then you defo need to get one made....

Ready...


A Waxamomo Kimono


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I was going to say a wrapping service, but that was written and not commented on.....

Or a decal service of some description....


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

since my origonal ploy hasnt worked, waxamomo QD?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Last guess. Waxamomo app

or

new waxamomo brand sticker for your products


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Waxamomo seat covers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Multi color snow foam


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Multi color snow foam


Get even funnier looks from the neighbours than normal foam :lol::lol:
Sounds fun though


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

A new logo


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Waxamomo QD?
Waxamomo Iron and Tar 2 in 1 remover?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I wasn't expecting this many replies, and your all still wrong  :lol:

It's not a product, and strangely enough it's not even a service......i'm now hoping I haven't built it up a little too much :lol::lol: I don't want it to be a disappointment after all this


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

New Website


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

You finally have your own section on the forum?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

World Peace :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

New company logo...


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> World Peace :thumb:


I'm working on it 

Oh and all guesses upto now are still incorrect sorry


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Any right answers so far?


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Are you opening a shop to the general public? P.S not sure if you already have one so apologies if you do!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

adf27 said:


> Any right answers so far?


Not even close


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

A Waxamomo Helmet?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris give us another clue!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

A new sign for the shop front? Or a banner/flag type thing?

It's not over hyped, just some gloomy Monday fun :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Waxamomo Gazebos?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Forum?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Still all way off the mark :lol::lol:

Another clue, well it's not a product, it won't be for sale, it's not a service I offer, it's just something really really cool for you all to play with :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> Still all way off the mark :lol::lol:
> 
> Another clue, well it's not a product, it won't be for sale, it's not a service I offer, it's just something really really cool for you all to play with :thumb:


That's a big clue Chris!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Forum?


Already got that :lol: Had it for months :thumb:


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> Still all way off the mark :lol::lol:
> 
> Another clue, well it's not a product, it won't be for sale, it's not a service I offer, it's just something really really cool for you all to play with :thumb:


Waxamomo game?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

A Waxamomo mascot like the Dodo one??


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> That's a big clue Chris!


A bit too far? I think I may delete it quick before anyone sees :lol::lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> Still all way off the mark :lol::lol:
> 
> Another clue, well it's not a product, it won't be for sale, it's not a service I offer, it's just something really really cool for you all to play with :thumb:


Boobs?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Detailing computer game?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sub section on your website for cyber detailing


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Boobs?


:lol::lol::lol::lol: A wall of boobs in a unit that everyone has a pair to themselves to play with :lol::lol::lol::lol: I bet i'd have the highest attendance for any detailing meet that has ever been before 

You might be onto something there Russ :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^^
Like a virtual dirty car to clean and polish?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

A update to your website where we can detail a car online


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

waxamomo blowup / virtual dolls


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

A waxamomo app/game that lets you detail a car etc?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Its a game to play on the Waxamomo Website


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Racing game?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

An App is a good idea...


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Well your still all wrong, but i'm now signing off until the morning because otherwise i'll give more clues out and ruin all the fun tomorrow  Well when I say signing off, i'm still going to look to see what your all guessing but i'm not commenting anymore


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Waxamomo Scaletrix


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Well your still all wrong, but i'm now signing off until the morning because otherwise i'll give more clues out and ruin all the fun tomorrow  Well when I say signing off, i'm still going to look to see what your all guessing but i'm not commenting anymore


Spoil Sport i see your game lead us all up the path and shut the gate for the night:lol:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ben_ZS said:


> Waxamomo Scaletrix


I WANT THIS!! :argie::argie:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, don't tell me you're going to be stocking Sham-Wows??!!


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Facebook App?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Well I like the boobs idea myself :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

dodo juice lingerie?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Are you willing to model Dawn??


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, noooooo


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Free downloadable content.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

So 12:00 AM it's going to be announced then ?

2 hours and 10 minutes left.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

New website design?


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Wallpapers/screensaver


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

A Waxamomo stress Ball, free with every order.:thumb:
Everyone should have a least one ball to play with

Could also make it in the shape of a wheel or a wax pot

Is it a new website menu in the shape of a car and you select the area of the car and it takes you to products eg, hit the wheels and it takes you to all products for detailing your wheels?


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it a Waxamomo virtual Fridge on your website that you have to enter to look for waxes

Is it a temperature/ weather gauge?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> There's been a very close guess in the pages so far!





Waxamomo said:


> Still all way off the mark :lol::lol:
> 
> Another clue, well it's not a product, it won't be for sale, it's not a service I offer, it's just something really really cool for you all to play with :thumb:


Working on these two, the only one that fits the bill is:
A new website or something to do with the website


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Some kind of online detailing related game??


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

thebigmcp said:


> Everyone should have a least one ball to play with


I've got 2! :thumb:


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

A How to guide on your website where again you click on the section of the car you want to detail?

You said its really cool, are you getting a new fridge in the shape of a car?


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

An online interactive app for choosing detailing products for different areas of the car


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

A late April fool?


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Crash Master said:


> A late April fool?


Very Late :lol:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

What is it?

Come on ive got work in 5.5hrs?! :lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

umbrella, coat, pinnie, cap, online interactive menu/catalogue?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

So what it is ??


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Crash Master said:


> A late April fool?


Ok I hold my hands up..........April Fools, I had you all going though didn't I :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Ok I hold my hands up..........April Fools, I had you all going though didn't I :lol:


Nearly as good of a joke as the drought (wettest drought I've ever known) :lol:

Come on what is it?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

WTF.is this just a big cop out or what ? :lol:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

new Fun Search?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

There's been a few guesses that are on the money! Over to you Chris!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> There's been a few guesses that are on the money! Over to you Chris!


The prize shoukd go to the closest person, without going over :lol: 90's gane show style.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Great the new 'funky fun search' is not so funky when your using an iPad to browse!

Did you trial it on apple products chis or not?

Dave


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

All though they say tomorrow never comes....!!! Lol it is now tomorrow, today so when will we be put out of our misery ..?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

So then, a few of you have spotted it on the website already, it's a new funky search function, doesn't sound that exciting until you click on it and see it 

Here you go:

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php...n-Search&sid=82s8398m3w505zrv21590v2jd4424vaj


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

banditbarron said:


> Great the new 'funky fun search' is not so funky when your using an iPad to browse!
> 
> Did you trial it on apple products chis or not?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Yes and no, I am an Apple fan boy but unfortunately it's not quite ready for iPad and iPhone browsing just yet, it will be in a week or two, I just couldn't keep it a secret for much longer :lol:

Chris


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Too late to suggest the new Hellokittyamomo range then.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

For anyone not yet signed up to our mailing list, here is the little promotion for it.....

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/media/waxamailer/waxa-emailer04242012.html


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Like it!!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Forget those daft apple products, it works on a proper computer and i like it!! Very amusing!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Waxamomo said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Yes and no, I am an Apple fan boy but unfortunately it's not quite ready for iPad and iPhone browsing just yet, it will be in a week or two, I just couldn't keep it a secret for much longer :lol:
> 
> Chris


Good to hear your going to have it running on both :thumb:

Dave


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks good Chris!

But why two links for Smartwax, Meguiar's Endurance Gel and Machine Polishers?


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Gutted it's not the Waxamomo Kimono that I hoped it was going to be.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just looked at the new website, that's mega impressive, something very unique, nice one.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha thats really cool Chris!!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

adlem said:


> Looks good Chris!
> 
> But why two links for Smartwax, Meguiar's Endurance Gel and Machine Polishers?


Just because we wanted too 

Seriously though, it can all be changed, added too and played about with in the future :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im liking the new serch


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

bazz said:


> im liking the new serch


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## benholden2011 (Apr 19, 2011)

Slightly off topic but has anyone had any problems with waxamomo recently? placed an order three days ago and according to the website it hasnt even been shipped yet, i would of paid for next day delivery but it didn't give me the option at checkout


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

benholden2011 said:


> Slightly off topic but has anyone had any problems with waxamomo recently? placed an order three days ago and according to the website it hasnt even been shipped yet, i would of paid for next day delivery but it didn't give me the option at checkout


Can you PM me your order number please as all orders should be upto date :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Just thought i'd give this a little bump for those who haven't yet seen it :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------

